# Multiple lirc devices

## depontius

Does anyone have multiple lirc devices working together?

A while back, I hacked something together that worked, using 2 instances of the daemon talking through a socket, and there's a very similar suggestion in the Gentoo Wiki.  But that was several versions ago, and it doesn't appear to work, any more.  I was browsing through Gentoo bugzilla and there was a bug filed that indicated that multiple lircd instances could be configured and run similar to multiple instances of net or openvpn - add an extra file with an extra name after a dot in /etc/conf.d and symlinks to extra matching names in /etc/init.d, but this doesn't appear to work for me, either.

Experience would help, here.

----------

